

Are Americans fearful of their government yet? - wavephorm

NDAA just passed, PIPA and SOPA will probably pass once opposition dies down a bit.  Every authoritarian bill proposed in the past decade under the guise of anti-terrorism has passed and is strengthening the state's power to unprecedented levels.  Each bill is a euphemism cleverly named to conceal the dystopian undertones of their purpose.<p>Do everyday Americans truly understand what is going on in their country right now?
======
mikecane
Yes. And now I understand how it could happen in Germany.

~~~
wavephorm
Yeah the parallels to Nazi Germany should be setting off alarm bells. The
purpose of these laws as a whole is clearly to consolidate power and strip
civil liberties unlike ever seen before in America.

------
stray
Nyet.

